# مدخل هام لفهم الكتاب المقدس فهماً سليماً



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2018)

​ *من هو حكيم حتى يفهم هذه الأمور وفهيم حتى يعرفها*​*فأن طُرق الرب مستقيمة والأبرار يسلكون فيهــــــــــا *​*وأما المنافقــــــون فيعثــــــــــــــرون (هوشع 14: 9)*


*لقد تم رفع الموضوع عظات صوتية على اليوتيوب
للدخول على العظات أضغط
هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
​*​​ 


​ [FONT=&quot]*قد سبق وتم كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى كما تم رفعه*​​ككتاب بصيغة PDF تحت رقم [(41) مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - مدخل هام لفهم الكتاب المقدس فهماً سليماً – 14 ديسمبر 2017[FONT=&quot]]   وقد عدلته مرة  أخرى وأضعه الآن بين أيديكم  بتاريخ اليوم  (4/10/2018) حتى نستوعب سرّ كلمة الله لتكون قوة شفاء وخلاص لنفوسنا) .​​[FONT=&quot]
​[FONT=&quot] *لتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF*​​[FONT=&quot]*أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا*​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*(1) تمهيـــــــــد*
 *أصول شرح الكتاب المقدس*​ الكتاب المقدس ليس بمجرد قراءته أو دراسته حسب القدرات والإمكانيات الإنسانية الطبيعية، تُعطي القدرة لأي شخص أن يشرح ويفسر كيفما شاء وحسب ما يتأمل أو يدرس من أصول لغوية وقواميس وفهارس ومعاجم متنوعة مختلفة، مهما ما كان له من قدرات عقلية جبارة وفزة، لأن التفسير والشرح هنا ليس للناس ولا لأفكارهم، بل لأقوال الله ونطقه الخاص [أن كان يتكلم أحد فكأقوال الله (فَمَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ، عليه أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِمَا يُوَافِقُ أقوال الله) وأن كان يخدم أحد فكأنه من قوة يمنحها الله (وَمَنْ يَخْدِمُ، عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ بِمُوجِبِ الْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ) لكي يتمجد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح – 1بطرس 4: 11)]
 *فنحن لا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس وندرسه* ​لكي نتعرَّف على تاريخ الناس ونعرف أفكارهم اللاهوتية ولا حتى حضاراتهم الإنسانية، ولا نتعرف على آرائهم وخبراتهم الشخصية، بل فيه نتعرف على إعلان الله عن ذاته، ونعرف إرادته وقصده وتدبيره الخلاصي، لأن الله يُعلن بره فيه مظهراً مشيئته وإرادته وقصد تدبيره الأزلي.
 *فالكتاب المقدس لا يُظهر فلسفة ولا فكر، *​إنما يُظهر ويُعلن عن شخص، وليس عن مجرد كلمات منطوقة مثلما ننطق الكلام العادي الخراج من الشفتين، لأن الكتاب المقدس يُعلن الله شخص حي، لذلك فهو الوحيد الذي يُحرك من يكتب حسب مشيئة الله ليُعلن ويُظهر تدبيره الخاص في الابن الوحيد شخص المسيح يسوع محور الكتاب المقدس كله. 
 *والطبيعة نفسها تُعلمنا من جهة معرفة الناس لبعضهم البعض، *​فأنهم لا يستندون على معرفة مشيئة كل واحد للآخر بالاستنتاج والتخمين والتأمل وسمو الأفكار وسردها، بل بالتعامل الشخصي المباشر، هكذا بالمثل أيضاً فالله وحده المسئول أن يوصل فكره وإرادته بنفسه وبشخصه، لكي يعرفها للإنسان ليعيش ويحيا بها، أي دعوة الله للإنسان نجدها في الكتاب المقدس واضحة بغرض الدخول في شركه معهُ بالتقديس والاتحاد:
 *+ *هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ؛ فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ لأَنِّي أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا؛ أَلَيْسَتْ هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ؟؛ لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ يَسْرِقُونَ كَلِمَتِي بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؛ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: وَيْلٌ لِلأَنْبِيَاءِ الْحَمْقَى الذَّاهِبِينَ وَرَاءَ رُوحِهِمْ وَلَمْ يَرُوا شَيْئاً؛ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ يَنْهَشُونَ بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ وَيُنَادُونَ: سَلاَمٌ! وَالَّذِي لاَ يَجْعَلُ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ شَيْئاً يَفْتَحُونَ عَلَيْهِ حَرْباً.(أشعياء 55: 11؛ إرميا 1: 12؛ 23: 29، 30؛ حزقيال 13: 3؛ ميخا 3: 5)​​  لذلك فأن موهبة الشرح والتفسير تُعطى (بإلهام الروح القدس، روح الإعلان والقوة)، للإنسان المدعو من الله، بعد نضوجه وبلوغه لمستوى الروح وإدراك ما لا يُدرك بالتفكير الدماغي الفلسفي، وهذه الهبة لا تُأخذ عنوة أو بقدرة شخصية أو عن استحقاق أو بسبب كثرة الاضطلاع والمعرفة والدراسة المتخصصة، بل هي هبه وعطية مجانية من الله حينما يدخل الإنسان في شركة الابن الوحيد، إذ هي موهبة من مواهب الروح الواحد لأجل البنيان على مستوى التعليم في الكنيسة، وعلى المستوى الشخصي بالنسبة للنمو.
 *فشرح نصوص الكتاب المقدس ليست قص ولصق ودس آيات*​ وتجميع أقوال آباء وكلام عُلماء، ولا مجرد تأملات وأفكار حسب مفهومنا وفلسفتنا وإدراكنا العقلي، لئلا يُصبح تأويل للكلام، وهذا بالطبع سيكون على خلاف القصد الأساسي منه، وسوف يتم – في تلك الحالة – إظهار المعنى حسب رأينا الشخصي وقوة ملاحظتنا الخاصة، فيصير مُجرد إظهار ما هو ظاهر أمامنا من كلمات ندرسها ونفهمها بمفهومنا الإنساني المقنع، والذي يختلف من عقلية شخص لآخر، ويختلف مع اختلاف الإحساس والعُمر والخبرة والحالة النفسية والمزاجية ونوع الدراسة التي تتغير من حين لآخر، وفي هذه الحالة سنخرج حتماً عن النص بإظهار ما لنا من إمكانيات ومفاهيم شخصية حسب خبراتنا ومعلوماتنا التي نحصلها من قراءتنا وقناعتنا الشخصية وفلسفاتنا ومنطقنا الخاص، هذه التي نؤمن بها ونصدقها ونحاول أن نُقنع الآخرين بها على أساس أنها الحق، لأن الإنسان عادةً يرى نفسه على صواب وخاصة لو كان مقتنع قناعة تامة بما تعلمه وفهمه وقرأه في حياته على المستوى الشخصي لا على مستوى انفتاح الذهن بالروح، وبالتالي سنخرج حتماً عن أمانة النص بالنسبة لصاحب النص، وبالطبع سنخرج بصورة عن ذاتنا وشخصيتنا، وبالتالي سننقلها للآخرين.
 *فعلى مستوى الواقع فنحن نُخطئ لأننا ننقل علم موسوعي *​ومعرفة بحسب ما توصلنا إليه من أبحاث وقناعة شخصية، حتى ولو كانت صحيحة لا تُخالف الكتاب المقدس وشروحات الآباء والتسليم الرسولي، لأننا – في واقع معرفة الكتاب المقدس – لا ننقل علم ومعرفة ولا حتى خبرة شخصية على مستوى الفرد لنُشبع بها عقلية الناس وميولهم المزاجية، أو لكي نقنع الآخرين بأصولية الكتاب المقدس وتفوقه من جهة أنه إلهي يُعبر عن مشيئة الله بإعلان، بكل طريقة علمية وفكرية وبحثية، مع أن هذا ليس خطأ في ذاته، لكن الخطأ فقط في عدم وجود موهبة الروح والحياة بالكلمة في سرّ الشركة حتى ينطق الإنسان بشهادة الله ببرهان الروح والقوة، وليس بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع ولا ببرهان الفكر والوثائق التاريخية، لذلك يقول بولس الرسول: وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المُقنع بل *ببرهان الروح والقوة*.                (1كورنثوس 2: 4)
 *ولكن نقطة بداية شرح الكتاب المقدس تنطلق* ​من معرفة نصوصه الأصلية، فمعنى النص لا بُدَّ من أن يرتبط بالنص الأصلي نفسه، ولا يخرج عنه لا بالمعنى اللفظي في حرفه بل *في روحه*، مع العلم بأن الارتباط بالنص هنا هو ارتباط أمانة بإخلاص من يعرف الرب برؤيا وإعلان، وبالتالي هو صادق في التعبير عن مقاصد الله كما يحتويه النص الأصلي، وليس حسب رأيه أو قناعته الشخصية.
 *ولكن مع التدقيق في النص الحرفي في أصله اللغوي والكتابي، *​ينبغي علينا أن نعرف أن ما قبل النص المكتوب، هناك صاحب النص نفسه، أي المصدر، ولكي يكون الشرح صحيحاً ينبغي التعرُّف الشخصي الخاص على صاحب النص، لنحصل على قوة النعمة التي تفيض منه في القلب وعلى الذهن لنستنير ونفهم الكتب في نور القصد الإلهي المستتر بالسرّ فيها بكل تدقيق مُتبعين الروح الواحد عينه التي كُتبت به: لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون *مسوقين من الروح القدس **(2بطرس 1: 21)* 
 *والتفسير السليم الصحيح يأتي عادةً من التربية السليمة *​بالتشرب من ينبوع الماء الحي والجلوس تحت أقدام صاحب النص نفسه، والإصغاء – بآذان مختونة ومفتوحة وذهن مستنير – لكاتب النص بنفس ذات الروح الذي كتب به، وإقامة علاقة شركة تبدأ بالتوبة والانعزال عن الشرّ والانفصال القلبي عن الأشرار، والجلوس الطويل في جو الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة بكل صبر ومثابرة وتأني شديد، بدون العجلة في الاستنتاج أو حتى الدراسة من الكتب المفسرة والشارحة حتى لو كانت دقية للغاية ومشهوداً لها من كثيرين.
 طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف، وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس. لكن *في ناموس الرب مسرته، وفي ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً*. فيكون كشجرة مغروسة عند مجاري المياه، التي تُعطي ثمرها في أوانه، وورقها لا يذبل، وكل ما يصنعه ينجح، ليس كذلك الأشرار، لكنهم كالعُصافة التي تُذريها الريح، لأن الرب يعلم طريق الابرار، أما طريق الأشرار فتهلك.                                                                                         (مزمور 1: 1 – 3)​  *والآن علينا أن نُدرك ونعي أن كلام الكتاب المقدس *​ليس مثل أي كلام فلسفي أو علمي أو كلام راقي وعالي القيمة الإنسانية، بل هو عميق للغاية (عمق الله نفسه) وذات سلطان إلهي فائق يحمل قوته، ولا يُمكن بل ومن المستحيل أن نرتفع لمستوى الكلمة وندخل في الوعي الكامل وندرك قوتها، إلا إذا دخلنا في سرّ الكلمة بنعمة الله وقوة الروح القدس، لأن بدون هذا سنصير غاشين كلمة الله.
 *+ *شكراً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويُظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان. لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون. لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ولأولئك رائحة حياة لحياة، *ومن هو كفوء لهذه الأمور*. لأننا *لسنا كالكثيرين غاشين كلمة الله*، لكن كما *من إخلاص، بل كما من الله نتكلم أمام الله في المسيح*.                (2كورنثوس 2: 14 – 17)​  *فحينما نقرأ كلمة الله، *​فأننا نرى بأعين أجسادنا في الكتاب المقدس كلام منظور مكتوب بحروف ولغة إنسانية طبيعية، نفهم شكلها الخارجي ومعنى نصوصها كألفاظ وكلمات وتعبيرات، ومع ذلك ينبغي أن نَعبُر من الظاهر الحرفي إلى السرّ المستتر في الكلمات، نعبر من المنظور الحرفي إلى الغير منظور الذي يفوق الحرف، لأن الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يُحيي (2كورنثوس 6: 3)، فما وراء النص هو الله، والله شخص حي وحضوره مُحيي وشافي للنفس وفاتح ومُنير لذهنها، ونحن نجلس أمام كلمته بهدوء ونسأله ماذا يُريد أن يقول لنا عبر الدهور ومن خلال تعامله مع الأجيال السابقة، وننتظر بهدوء وصبر أن يفتح ذهننا لنفهم المكتوب، نفهمه فهم عالي فائق في قوة الحكمة الإلهي لندخل في حالة إدراك حقيقي بكامل وعينا.
 *لذلك علينا دائماً أن نقرع باب الكلمة* ​بإخلاص وإلحاح لندرك الهدف الحقيقي من كتابة الأنبياء والقديسين الرسل لهذه الكتابات الملهمة بالروح القدس: حينئذٍ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكُتب (لوقا 24: 45)، وعند هذه اللحظة وفي هذا الوقت فقط نكون قادرين بالنعمة أن نستوعب أسرار الله ونفسر ونشرح بأمانة الحق ما هو مكتوب بدقة وتدقيق شديد، غير مختلفين مع الآباء الذين مروا بمثل هذه الخبرة الرائعة جداً، بل لا نبدأ من حيث بدأوا، بل نأخذ من خبرتهم ونتوسع بالروح معهم، لأن معرفة كلمة الله كالبناء الذي يرتفع ويمتد، فلا يعود أحد يضع أساس جديد، بل يبدأ من حيث انتهى من سبقه. 
 *+ *حسب نعمة الله المعطاة لي *كبناء حكيم* قد *وضعت أساساً وآخر يبني عليه*، ولكن فلينظر كل واحد كيف يبني عليه. فأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يضع أساساً آخر غير الذي وضع الذي هو يسوع المسيح. (1كورنثوس 3: 10 و11)​ *وفي الواقع الاختباري* ​العملي حينما نرتفع ونتلامس مع الله كروح وحياة، يتقدس العقل جداً وينفتح الذهن بوعي سماوي عميق واسع للغاية، يُصبح الإنسان فيه حُرّ حُرية مجد أولاد الله، مرتفعاً فوق كل ضعف بشري بروح الله القدوس، فيتعرف على الأسرار الإلهية فاهماً مشيئة الله برؤية إيمان حي، فيصير الإنجيل في القلب والفكر والوجدان مسيطر على كل ملكات الإنسان، فيعيد تشكيل شخصيته حسب صورة المسيح الرب، فيخرج منه كسيمفونية لله ذات حركتين:
 *+ **حركة* تدفق عُليا، تتلامس مع قلب الإنسان، وتحركه بقوة نحو حياة التوبة والتقوى في سرّ التقديس.​ *+ **وحركة* تشد الإنسان وتنقيه لترفعه لمستواها الإلهي وتصير قوة لتنقي القلب ليعاين الله بسهولة.​ *+* إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل لأنقياء القلب؛ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يُعاينون الله؛ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به؛ الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يُفيد شيئاً، الكلام الذي أُكلمكم به هو روح وحياة.                  (مزمور 73: 1؛ متى 5: 8؛ يوحنا 15: 3؛ 6: 36)
 *+ *طوبى للكاملين طريقاً، السالكين في شريعة الرب؛ طوبى لحافظي شهاداته من كل قلوبهم يطلبونه. أيضاً لا يرتكبون إثماً، في طرقه يسلكون؛ أنت أوصيت بوصاياك أن تُحفظ تماماً. ليت طُرقي تثبت في حفظ فرائضك؛ حينئذ لا أخزى إذا نظرت إلى كل وصاياك. أحمدك باستقامة قلب عند تعلمي أحكام عدلك؛ وصاياك أحفظ، لا تتركني إلى الغاية؛ بم يُزكي الشاب طريقه: بحفظه إياه حسب كلامك؛ بكل قلبي طلبتك، لا تضلني عن وصاياك. خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكيلا أُخطئ إليك؛ مبارك أنت يا رب علمني فرائضك؛ بشفتي حسبت كل أحكام فمك؛ بطريق شهاداتك فرحت كما على كل الغنى. بوصاياك ألهج وأُلاحظ سُبلك؛ بفرائضك أتلذذ لا أنسى كلامك؛ أحسن إلى عبدك فأحيا وأحفظ أمرك؛ أكشف عن عيني فأرى عجائب من شريعتك؛ غريبٌ أنا في الأرض لا تُخفِ عني وصاياك. انسحقت نفسي شوقاً إلى أحكامك في كل حين. (مزمور 119: 1 – 20)​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*(2) إعلان الكتاب المقدس الشامل *
 *+ تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*​  *للأسف فأن الغالبية العُظمى من المسيحيين* ​سواء خُدام أو قارئي الكتاب ودارسوه، قد بدأوا في شرح الكتاب المقدس الذي أتى بإلهام الروح بدون أن يتذوقوا قوة الإنجيل من جهة الخبرة، ولذلك فليس لديهم قوته لخلاص النفس، ولم يتشربوا من نفس ذات الإلهام الذي كُتب به، ليكون لديهم نعمة ليشرحوه بسرّ الله المعلن في قلبهم بالروح القدس، فلذلك فأنهم يخرجون دائماً عن مقاصد الله دون وعي منهم، فيشرحوا الكتاب على أساس لفظي من جهة التحليل اللغوي، ويتوجهون للشرح والتفسير على أساس الكُتب والمراجع والأبحاث القديمة والحديثة، والتي قد تكون صحيحة تمام الصحة، ولكن كل هذا يعملونه بدون الروح القدس وسرّ التقوى وحياة الإيمان، لتنكشف لهم أسرار الكلمة بالروح، فينطقوا بروح الكتاب المقدس وبما أعلنه الله حسب قصده، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يُقدَّم ليكون في صورة وشكل حرفية لغوية يفهمها باحثي اللغويات والمخطوطات، بالرغم من أهمية وضرورة معرفة اللغة الأصلية لكي يتم شرح المعاني حسب قصد الكاتب المُلهم بالروح، ولكن اللغة وحدها والمعرفة الأكاديمية لا تنفع ولا تكفي أبداً بدون بلوغ سرّ الكلمة المكتوبة بروح الله، حتى تصير موضوع ثبات للنفس في قوة التقوى، لذلك يقول الرسول: وللقادر أن يثبتكم حسب إنجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح، *حسب إعلان السرّ* الذي كان مكتوماً في الأزمنة الأزلية. (رومية 16: 25)
 *ففي حقيقة الواقع الاختباري، *​فأننا لن نستطيع أن نفهم ونستوعب سرّ الكتاب المقدس، أن لم نفهم مضمونه العام وما الذي يُريد أن يقوله الله للإنسان، وعموماً قبل أن نخوض في أي شرح أو تفسير، لأن كثيرين من المفسرين لا ينطلقون من وحدة الكتاب المقدس ككل، بل ينطلقون من كل سفر وكأنه مستقل عن باقي الأسفار، ويشرحونه حسب المعنى المستقل في إصحاح وكل آية، ويركزون على كل حرف وكل كلمة ((مع أن هذا خطأ لا يفيد ترجمة صحيحة على الإطلاق)) وهذا يُخرج لنا شرحاً مبتوراً بعيد كل البُعد عن القصد الإلهي المُعلن في الكتاب المقدس، لذلك واجب علينا اليوم أن نفهم ما هو قصد الله من إعلان ذاته في الكتاب المقدس ككل، وما هي الوحدة التي تجمع الأسفار المقدسة معاً، والهدف النهائي التي تصبو إليه. 
 *لذلك بادئ ذي بدء يلزمنا أولاً أن نتعرف على خطة الله* ​المُعلنة في كلمته التي هي أنفاسه الخاصة، كما سوف نتعرف عليها بدقة وتدقيق من خلال هذا الموضوع، والتي نشرحها من جهة الإعلان الإلهي وليس مجرد شرح وكلام وألفاظ واستقلالية كل سفر على حده، لأن من أوحى بالكتاب المقدس هو الله الحي الذي لا يُخالف نفسه، إنما أعطى الوحي بتدرج ونمو لكي يفهم الإنسان – على مراحل تاريخه الطويل – مقاصده ويتذوق خلاصه، مثل الطفل الذي ينمو منذ ولادته إلى رجولته ويصبح متمرساً في الفهم والمعرفة بخبرة ووعي وإدراك حقيقي، ولا يمكث في حالة من الإدراك الطفولي الأولي، بل يبدأ في النمو والتدرج في المعرفة الاختبارية، وحتى على مستوى الجسد فأننا نتعلَّم أن في الطعام هُناك تدرج – حسب نمو الإنسان جسدياً – من الطعام البسيط الذي يخص الطفل إلى الطعام القوي الذي للبالغين حسب احتياجاتهم الجسمانية.
 *وصدقوني، عندما تحتضن خطة الله عقلنا وتُنيره ونقبلها وتنزل قلبنا،*​ سنستنشق أنفاس الله التي تبث فينا حياته لنحيا بها على المستوى الشخصي، ويدخل الفرح لقلبنا بقوة خلاص الله المتدفق منه إلينا، وكل من يدخل في عمق إعلانه الخاص، سيأخذ حتماً، ويشبع ويفرح، وسيدخل من عمق لعمق، ومن فرح لفرح، ومن قوة لقوة؛ وذلك لأنها سوف تُترجم في حياته لسلوك وحياة كثمرة من ثمار عمل الله وروح الإلهام في قلبه.​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*+  **أولاً**: إعلان الكتاب المقدس *​    الكتاب المقدس ككل يُعلن الآتي بترتيب فائق مُذهل لغرض اتحاد الله بالإنسان، ونستطيع أن نضع المعنى العام للكتاب المقدس في هذه النقاط:
    (1)          الله مصــــــدر كل حيــــــــــاة والأساس الذي يقوم عليــــــــــه كل شيء
    (2)          خليقة فائقة تاجها وغايتها الإنسان، الذي يرعاها ويُقدمهـــا لله كرأس لها
    (3)          إعلان فائق ووعد يظهر بتدرج مجسد في تاريخ شعب مختـار مقدس لله
    (4)          تحقيق الوعد بتجسد إلهي فائق، تاجه وغايته شخص ربنا يسوع المسيـح 
    (5)          سكنى دائمة فائقة، تاجهـــــا وغايتهـــــــــــا الروح القدس الرب المُحيي
    (6)          شعب خاص جسد واحد، منفصل عن عالم الموت في وحدة فائقة في سرّ التقوى ومحبــة الله
    (7)          كنيســـــة مختـــــارة مقدســـــة جامعــــة رسوليـــــة، مجموعة من كل الأمم وكل الشعــوب 
    (8)          خليقــــــة جديــــــدة تشـــــــع قداســــــة الله ويكون فيهــــــــا الله بالكُل وعلى الكُل وفي الكُل 
    (9)          سماء جديدة وأرض جديدة وحياة أبدية مجيدة وتحقيق كل مقاصـد الله وتتميمها بالنصرة النهائية واستعلان مجـــــده العظيم الفائق أمام كل الشعوب والأمم (الانجماع الكلي في المسيح)، وانتهاء كل أزمنة، واستعلان مجد أولاد الله في المسيح يسوع ودخولهم لملكوته العظيم بموكب نُصرة فائــــــــــق.​    وهذا الترتيب كله هو قصد الله وغايته المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس من أول سفر لآخر سفر فيه، لكي يُستعلن الجسد الكامل للمسيح الرب وتتحقق الغاية النهائية حسب التدبير الأزلي الذي لله الثالوث القدوس الواحد الوحيد، وهذا ما لخصه القديس بولس الرسول في نشيد رائع للغاية يوضح خطة الله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، ولنصغي بانفتاح الذهن لما كتبه هذا اللاهوتي الجبار الملهم بروح الله، الناطق به حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الذي جعله على دراية خاصة بسرّ المسيح:
   مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما *اختارنا* فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة. إذ سبق *فعيننا* للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته، *لمدح* مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب. الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته. التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة. إذ عرفنا *بسرّ* مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها *في نفسه*، لتدبير ملء الازمنة *ليجمع* كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك. الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيبا مُعينين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته. لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضاً اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده.                                               (أفسس1: 3 – 14)
  *ومن جهة الترتيب التاريخي الظاهر الذي يحقق كل ما قلنا ويعلنه هو كالآتي:*​    (1)  الخليقــــــــــة الأولى
  (2) الوعد القائم على عهد
  (3) الشعب المختـــــــــار
  (4) الإعـــــــــــــــــــلان
  (5) التجسد الإلهي وتجديد الطبيعة
    (أ) سكنى الـــــروح القـدس
  (ب) الكنيســـــة شعب الله المختـــــار في المسيــــــــــــح
  (جـ) الخليقة الجديدة واستمرار اكتمالها من جيل إلى جيل
  (د) انتظــار حيــــــــاة الدهر الآتي واستعلان ملكوت الله​  *فهذا كله هو منهج الكتاب المقدس ومنه ينطلق كل شرح وتفسير، *​إذ يشتمل على الإعلان الكامل لحقائق الكتاب المقدس، وهو يحتضن كل الجوانب العظمى للفداء (كما هو واضح على الأخص في رسالة أفسس كما تم ذكرها سابقاً)، ويُظهر تاريخ الإنسان الروحي ومعاملات الله مع جنس البشر ككل، ويُظهر الغرض الحقيقي من الخليقة وما هو واجب الإنسان تجاهها، وما الغرض من حياة الإنسان وهدف دعوة الله النهائية له، لأن الله لا يُريد أن يُقدِّم دعوة للإنسان لمجرد معرفته، كما يقول البعض، أو أن غرض خلقة الإنسان أن يتمتع بالوجود ويعبد الله، فالله ليس محتاجاً لعبادة أحد لأنها لا تزيد ولا تنقص منه شيئاً، ولم يخلق الإنسان لأجل متعة الوجود في حد ذاته، لأن حياته ستكون بلا معنى لو كان وجوده لأجل وجوده، ولكن على ما سبق وذكرناه، نستطيع أن نستوعب ما هو الغرض الحقيقي من خلقة الإنسان ووجوده، وسأترك لكل قارئ أن يتأمل بانفتاح البصيرة بروح الله، طالباً متوسلاً بتواضع لإلهنا الحي لكي ينال إلهام الروح القدس حتى يستوعب بإعلان قصد الله من خلقه على صورته الخاصة، ويحيا وفق مشيئته المُعلنة على نحو شخصي، فصلي عزيزي القارئ واطلب إلهام من الله حتى يُعطيك أن تستوعب سرّ خلقتنا على شبهه ومثاله الذي تم تجديده في المسيح لنصير خليقة جديدة فيه.​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*ثانياً**: الإعلان المتدرج*​​أن كل من يأتي للكتاب المقدس بتوبة حقيقية وإيمان صادق طالباً انفتاح الذهن بالروح، معتمداً على الروح القدس طالباً الاستنارة، ستنفتح بصيرته الداخلية بإصبع الله: حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب (لوقا 24: 45)، فيرى ما لا يُرى في صفحات الكتاب المقدس، ويقوده الروح القدس عبر السطور مُعلناً له الأسرار الإلهية الفائقة كما قاد شعب إسرائيل قديماً بواسطة الأنبياء المختارين من الله والملهمين بالروح، لأن كلمة الله كُتبت بالروح القدس ولم تكتب بفكر وإرادة إنسان: لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بطرس 1: 21)، لذلك هو وحده (الروح القدس) الذي يعلن ويكشف الأسرار في كل قلب مفتوح بالحب باستنارة الذهن: [فيُعلَّن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعاً لأن فم الرب تكلم، كل شيء قد دفع إليَّ من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له؛ وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم؛ فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله] (أشعياء 40: 5؛ متى 11: 27؛ يوحنا 14: 26؛ 1كورنثوس 2: 10)؛ لذلك فأن كل من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ينبغي أن تكون آذانه رادار تلقط صوت الروح وإرشاده، وقلبه كبير متسع بالحب ليستقبل الله وإعلانه عن ذاته بالروح، بغرض أن ندخل في سرّ الشركة الإلهية لأنها هي الغاية المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس: كَمَا أَنَّ قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الَّذِي دَعَانَا بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ، اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ. (1بطرس 1: 3 – 4)​*وحينما ندخل للكتاب المقدس بهذا المستوى *​​سنصل للقناعة الداخلية بأن الكتاب المقدس ليس خليطاً غير متجانس، كما يدَّعي بعض النقاد من أطياف وأفكار وفلسفات وآراء مختلفة، ويقولون بأنه عبارة عن تاريخ قديم يحتوي البعض منه على حقائق تاريخيه حقيقية، وبعضها ممزوج بأساطير مختلفة مأخوذاً عن حضارات وشعوب متنوعة، وبه تصورات دينية عقائدية بعيدة عن أرض الواقع، أو أفكاراً دينية مُستقاه من شعوب أخرى وتم دمجها معاً، وأن بعضاً منه يحتوي على خرافات لا تُصدق؛ بل سوف يرونه بعيون الذهن المنفتح والقلب المتسع بإلهام الروح: أنه كشف متدرج لتدبير أزلي ظهر في الزمن بإعلانات ونبوات تتحقق في الوقت المعين لأجل خلاص الإنسان وشفاء قلبه ونقله من الموت للحياة ومن الدينونة لبرّ الإيمان، وأنه ارتقى بالإنسان من جيل لجيل وعصر لعصر في الإعلان والتعليم، حتى اكتمل في ملء الزمان بالتجسد الإلهي.​*وبكون الكتاب المقدس إعلان متدرج يظهر من بداية الخلق إلى ظهور واستعلان الله في الجسد *​​إلى آخر سفر في الكتاب المقدس وإعلان مجيئه وظهور مجده، فيجب أن نقرأه ككل ولا نفهمه بحكمتنا بل بما يُعمله الروح القدس: التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات (1 كورنثوس 2: 13)، ونربطه بروحه الواحد كوحده واحدة لا تنفك حتى نستطيع أن نكتسب الرؤية الصحيحة والسليمة ونستوعب أسرار الله ونستطيع ان نعلنها في شرح سليم واعٍ مُلهم بالروح للكتاب المقدس، لأن بسبب فصل الكتاب المقدس عن بعضه البعض وفهم نصوصه بانحياز لأفكار معينه يجعلنا نُخطئ في الشرح ونتحير في بعض النقاط إذ نفصل المواقف والآيات بعضها عن بعض وننطلق في الشرح من أساس مفهومنا الخاص عن الكتاب المقدس، ونؤيد نظريتنا من بعض الآباء أو بعض الخدام الذين شرحوا بعض النقاط حسب رأيهم الشخصي لظروف معينه، وذلك لكي يثبتوا شيئاً ما كرد على فيلسوف أو غيره، بعيداً عن المعنى المقصود في وحدة الكتاب المقدس والقصد الإلهي من وراء الأحداث أو المواقف:​*فمثلاً **لو أخذنا مثل تقدمة هابيل وقايين (كما تم ذكرها في موضوع الذبائح سابقاً)، *​​وأن الله نظر إلى هابيل وقربانه لأنه قدَّم من أبكار (بكر) غنمه ومن سمانها، أما إلى قايين وقربانه الذي قدمه من ثمار الأرض فلم ينظر، فاغتاظ قايين وحمى غضبه وامتلأ حقداً وكراهية وقام وهم بقتل أخيه انتقاماً منه.​*وهنا يأتي السؤال:*
*لماذا نظر الله إلى هابيل وقربانه وإلى قايين لم ينظر؟ *​​هل كما يقول كثير من الشُراح حسب اعتقادهم المبني على مضوع الذبائح، أنه قدم من ثمار الأرض ولم يُقدم ذبيحة دموية؟؛ ثم أمام هذه الفرضية نتساءل: من أين له الذبيحة إن لم يكن راعياً؟ وهل كان الرب في حاجة إلى أن يروي ظمأه بقطرات دم ذبيحة من هابيل؟ أم أنه – كما يقول البعض – ينتظر ذبيحة كفاريه عن قايين كما قبلها من هابيل، بالرغم من أن النص لم يتكلم نهائياً ولو حتى بالإشارة البعيدة عن أي تقدمة تخص خطايا ولا كفارة من الأساس، بل تكلم عن تقدمة شكر وتمجيد لله وهي موجوده في سفر اللاويين بعد ذلك بزمان طويل، وهي مقننه بتقديم البكور من كل شيء لأنها مكرسه ومخصصه لله كنوع من أنواع الشكر العملي المقدم لله، وهنا نفس ذات الموقف، فكل واحد فيهما قدم من بكر عمله، فالراعي قدم من أبكار غنمه وأفضلها، والزارع قدم من أبكار أرضه، بمعنى ان كل واحد قدَّم من بكر عمل يديه وتعبه ليمجد ويشكر الله على ما أعطاه معترفاً به رباً وسيداً.​*فواقع الشرح الأصيل *​​في ضوء وحدة الكتاب المقدس يقول: أن الله لا ينظر للعينين بل ينظر إلى القلب (1صموئيل 16: 7)، ولا يُفرِّق بين إنسان وإنسان بحسب التقدمات؛ لذلك نجد الإجابة واضحة في الكتاب المقدس كشمس النهار، ولا تحتاج لأي جهد أو استنتاج، وهي أن الله قبِلَ ذبيحة هابيل ولم ينظر إلى قايين وقربانه، وذلك لأن *هابيل قدمها بإيمان وشهد له أنه بار*، لأن بدون إيمان قلبي واعي لا يُمكن إرضاء الله بأي حال من الأحوال ومهما ما كانت أنواع التقدمة وتفوقها وعظمتها، حتى لو الإنسان قدم ذبائح الدنيا كلها وما فيها متمماً كل الناموس والوصايا حسب الشكل القانوني لها: أن جعت فلا أقول لك لأن لي المسكونة وملأها. هل آكل لحم الثيران أو أشرب دم التيوس.. أذبح لله حمداً وأوفِ العلي نذورك (عهودك).. وادعني في يوم الضيق أنقذك فتُمجدني. (انظر مزمور 50)​*وهنا نجد تعليم قوي للغاية *​​ليبدأ الله به مع كل إنسان على وجه الأرض، وهو التعليم الصحيح الذي انطلق منه وبدأ يُعلِّم به الإنسان بعد موقف قايين وهابيل، وهو أن كل شيء يُقدم لله ينبغي أن يكون من أفضل ما عند الإنسان، مُقدَّم من قلب طاهر ونفس مستنيره بإيمان حي عامل بالمحبة، وهذا ما يكشفه هذا الحدث الجلل الذي منه أنطلق التعليم في الكتاب المقدس والذي شُرح على مدى أسفاره ليثبت هذه الحقيقية، وممكن الرجوع لهذه الآيات الهامة للغاية: [1صموئيل 16: 7 + 1صموئيل 15 + مزمور 5: 12 – 15 +مزمور 51: 16 – 19]​*+ عموماً يُخطئ الكثيرون في تناول الكتاب المقدس بالشرح والتفسير *​​انطلاقاً من قبول أو تخصيص إعلان مُميز لحقيقة معينة يريدون إثباتها بأية طريقة ممكنة، وهي نية سليمة وليس المقصود بها الابتعاد عن النص، ولكن إثبات فكرة معينة أو إظهار حقيقة معينة، تجعل الشارح يربط آيات لا تتناسب مع بعضها البعض لكي يقنع سامعيه أو القارئ له بالفكرة التي يُريد أن يطرحها ويُرسخها في الأذهان، حتى تكون بذلك مقنعة جداً، وهنا يخرج عن القصد والتعليم الإلهي في الحدث نفسه، ويُعطي الحدث بُعداً آخر غير مقصود به على الإطلاق، مع أنه – في الأساس – يُريد أن يثبت فكرة صحيحة وليس خاطئة على الإطلاق تؤكدها مواقف ونصوص أُخرى مختلفة، ومع ذلك أخطأ في إعلان القصد الإلهي من وراء الحدث نفسه.​*فلا يصح عموماً لأي شرح أو تفسير أو بحث في الكتاب المقدس*​​ (في أجزاءه المختلفة ونصوصه المنفصلة، مهما ما كان هاماً، بل ويعلن أمور حقيقية لا غش فيها مؤكدة في مواضع أخرى ومواقف مختلفة)، أن يلحق الضرر بمعنى القيمة السامية لشهادة الكتاب الموحدة. أو يخرج عن القصد من الحدث أو الموقف أو الآية ويضفي عليها معنى آخر بعيداً تماماً عن القصد منها، وهذا ما يُسمى التأويل، أي تأويل ما ليس في النص نفسه بل وما لا يحتمله.​*ففحص الكتاب المقدس بتحيز لأي فكرة أو تأكيداً على معنى معين*​​ من وجهة نظر متحيزة أو حتى مما فهمناه واستنتجناه بمجهودنا وتفكيرنا الشخصي، تكون بالضرورة غير كاملة ولا تُظهر فكر الله الكامل والغرض من الحدث أو الموقف أو الآية، كما رأينا مثالاً في أول موقف وحدث في الكتاب المقدس وهو تقدمة هابيل وقايين، ومن هُنا نفهم لماذا يحدث خلافات في الشروحات، بعضها نستطيع ان نقبله والبعض الآخر غير مقبولاً بالمرة، لأن بعضاً من الشراح والمُعلمين لم يلتزموا بوحدة الكتاب المقدس، بل كان لهم تأملات شخصية مثبته بوحدة الآيات خارج معناها العام، مع أن تأملهم ليس فيه خروج عن الإيمان بل يعلن حقائق إيمانية هامة، ولكنها – بالرغم من ذلك – لا تتناسب مع الشرح السليم في وحدة الكتاب المقدس ككل، وهذا يختلف عن الشراح والمفسرين الملتزمين بوحدة النص بغرض إعلان قصد الله كما هو دون زيادة أو نُقصان، وهؤلاء هم الملهمون من الله بالروح القدس الذي يسوقهم للشرح حسب قصد الله وتدبيره الخلاصي للنفوس.​​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*ثالثاً**: الوحي الإلهي والإلهام (الإعلان الإلهي بالوحي والإلهام)*​ *الوحي الإلهي، ليس فكرة ونظرية نطرحها *​لنكتب معلومة جديدة أو فكرة عظيمة نلفقها ونتحدث عنها، لكي نؤكد على أن الكتاب المقدس موحى به من الله، بل هي خبرة نجتازها عملياً وعلى مستوى واقعنا اليومي المُعاش، حينما ندخل في علاقة مع الله الحي ونمتلئ بالروح، لأن الوحي والإلهام بالروح القدس، وليس حسب أفكار الناس حتى لو كانت حسنة جداً ورائعة بل وفي منتهى الدقة، لذلك حينما ينطق الأنبياء بالإلهام الإلهي، إلهام موحى به من الله، فينطقون بقوة كلمة الله من فمه وباسمه، بصورة كلمات بشرية في واقع إنساني، يفهمها الإنسان حسب لغة عصره ليستوعب مقاصد الله وماذا يُريد منه على وجه التحديد، إذ أنهم يتعلمون من الله بالروح القدس، وينطقون بنفس ذات الروح عينه حسب إلهامه.
 *ولندقق فيما هو مكتوب بنفس ذات الإلهام عينه *​ليُعلمنا ويشرح لنا كيف ننطق بكلمة الله ونكرز بها ونعيشها اليوم كما هي بحسب إلهام الروح ذاته وبشخصه، بنطق الله الذي منه الحياة تنسكب فينا، فنحيا به ونتحرك ونوجد لا على مستوى نظري ومعلومة، بل خبرة وحياة في واقعنا اليومي المُعاش:
 ·      فقال موسى للرب:أستمع أيها السيد، لستُ أنا صاحب كلام منذ أمس ولا أول من أمس ولا من حين كلمت عبدك، بل أنا ثقيل الفم واللسان. فقال له الرب: من صنع للإنسان فماً أو من يصنع أخرس أو أصم أو بصيراً أو أعمى أما هو أنا الرب. فالآن أِذهب وأنا أكون مع فمك وأُعلمك ما تتكلم به.                                                             (خروج 4: 10 – 12)
 ·      لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين، ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر، ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يُبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله، في سر الحكمة المكتومة، التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا؛ كما هو مكتوب: ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أُذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه، لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. لأن مَن مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله.ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تُعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يُعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحيا. وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحد. لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح؛ لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (1كورنثوس 2: 6 - 16؛ 2بطرس 1: 21)
​ *وبهذا المعنى فأن الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة متكاملة، *​​مستتر فيها قصد الله وتدبيره الأزلي، مُعلن بالتدريج في الزمن للإنسان حسب قامته ونموه، لذلك اختار الله أُناس عينهم وساقهم بروحه ونطق على أفواههم بإلهام عالي خاص ليُعلن قصده للإنسان ليحيا به على المستوى العملي، لكي يتم قصده وتدبيره في الإنسان على مر العصور ليوم إعلان مجيئه في ملء مجده ومجد أبيه والروح القدس، لذلك الكتاب المقدس لا ينبغي أن نتعامل معه على مستوى الكلمات منحصرين في الحرف أو الرمز أو التاريخ والفكر أو حتى الألفاظ والتعبيرات، لأنه بطبيعته حي بكونه ينبض بروح الحياة ذاته، أي الروح القدس روح الإلهام كما رأينا معاً في الآيات السابقة؛ فالله حي لأنه في ذاته الحياة، ولأنه حي أعطى حياه لكل من يأتي إليه ويقبله ويقبل إلهام الروح ويدخل في سرّ كلمته التي تعبر عن حياته، والرب نفسه أعلن هذا بفمه قائلاً: [بعد قليل لا يراني العالم أيضاً وأما أنتم فترونني، إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون] (يوحنا14: 19)
 *فحينما ألتقي بكلمة الرب التي تحمل حياة الله *​​في ملئها وأدخل في سرّ إنجيل الخلاص، يُكشف لي بالروح الحياة التي تنبض في الكلمة، فأقبلها كقوة حياة بالإيمان، واستعد لتنفيذ الوصية بالروح وأحيا بها لأنها روح وحياة: الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يُفيد شيئاً، الكلام الذي أُكلمكم به هو روح وحياة. (يوحنا 6: 63)
  *فكاتبي الأسفار المقدسة هم المتعلمون من الله والملهمون بالروح،* ​وهذا ما تؤكده رسالة كورنثوس الأولى كما رأينا، ويلزمنا هنا من إعادة مركزة على شرح بعض الآيات باختصار لا من أجل الإعادة في حد ذاتها والتكرار، بل لكي ننتبه إلى الطريقة التي ينتقل بها الحق من فكر الله إلى ذهن الإنسان بإلهام الروح، وبما يُعلمه أيضاً، فيقول القديس بولس الرسول الملهم بالروح في كورنثوس الأولى الإصحاح الثاني (9 – 16):
  ·      أمور الله غير المنظورة لا يُمكن للإنسان الطبيعي أن يكتشفها (مهما ما بلغ من فكر ومعرفة وذكاء وقدرة على التحليل والنشاط العقلي المُميز وقدرة على الفهم الصحيح المتزن)
  ·      هذه الأمور الغير منظوره قد أُعلنت لأُناس مُختارين مفرزين من الله للعمل الإلهي وإلهام الروح 
  ·      وهذه الكلمات التي يقولها رجال الله الملهمون بالروح تنتقل للجميع عن طريق تعليم الروح القدس 
  ·      الأقوال التي يُعلمها الروح القدس بشخصه والذي ألهم بها أُناس الله المختارين وأعلن عنها، يُحكم فيها من جهة صدقها – لأنها أقوال الله فعلاً – عن طريق المؤمنين الروحيين الذين لهم إلهام الروح ونالوا سرّ إعلان الله في قلوبهم على مستوى الخبرة والحياة، فلهم روح الإفراز والتمييز من الله أيضاً بالإلهام والإعلان، لذلك كل من يمتلئ بالروح وينال سر الإعلان الإلهي في قلبه يستطيع أن يفرز ويُميز ما هو من الله وما هو ليس من الله، مميزاً تعليم الروح وما يقوله إذ يقارن الروحيات بالروحيات ويستوعب أسرار الله ويفهم بقلبه وعقله المستنير بنور إشراق النعمة.​  *+ *وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء... وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه.                              (1يوحنا 2: 20، 27)​    عموماً نعود لنتساءل: 
  *+ ما معنى الوحي، أو ما هو المقصود بالوحي الإلهي؟*​  طبعاً لو انحازنا للفكر العام، سنقول على كل كاتب قصة أدبية أو غيرها من الأعمال التي تبدو أمامنا عظيمة جداً وقد برع كاتبها في التصوير، أنه إنسان مُلهم يستطيع من خلال الحوادث اليومية يكتب قصص بطريقة أدبية يوصل بها تعليم أو فكر للناس بشكل يا أما مباشر في صورة أحداث واقعيه مُعاشه، أو غير مباشر بالرمز والتمثيل والتشبيه، وهذا الإلهام يختلف تماماً عن الإلهام الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس، رغم استخدام نفس ذات الأدوات مع ما يزيد عليها من نبوءات وغيرها...
 *فإلهام أي كاتب أدبي أو شعري (بشكل عام) هو إلهام العقل البشري المخلوق،* ​ويتوقف إلهامه على ذكاءه وفطرته وفطنته الخاصة مع خبرته الشعورية، لأن كل إنسان أخذ صورة من الله منطبعة في شخصيته منذ بداية تكوينه، لذلك يستطيع الكثيرين أن يكتبوا بفكر مُلهم قصص وأشعار وغيرها من الصور الأدبية المختلفة والمتباينة، وقد تنفع الكثيرين وتعلمهم أمور فاضلة كثيرة وتزرع مبادئ جميلة يحتاج إلها الفرد على مستواه الشخصي أو المجتمع ككل على مستواه العام، وبالطبع – هذا كله – يختلف من مكان لآخر ومن حضارة لأخرى، ومن فكر لفكر، ومن عصر لعصر ومن حضارة لأخرى.. الخ.
  *ولكننا أن أردنا أن نتعرف على معنى الوحي *​فأننا نجد في سفر أيوب يقول عن الوحي: [نسمة (وحي) القدير تُعقلهم] (أيوب 32: 8)، وهُنا تعني الكلمة "נְשָׁמָהأنفاس breath" وتُظهر بذلك أن الله هو المُبدع لذكاء الإنسان ومُلهمه. وفي تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 16 يقول: "كل الكتاب موحى به من الله"، والكلمة التي استخدمها القديس بولس الرسول بالنسبة لكلمة موحى أو الوحي هي (θεόπνευστος أنفاس breathe الله God-breathed).
  *فالوحي، هو أنفاس الله، *​هو روح حياة الله، الروح القدس، روح الآب، روح الابن، وهو منحة شخصية من الله الحي الذي وحده من يُعبر عن ذاته ويُعلنها؛ فالوحي منحة تحمل تلك الدرجة من التأثير الإلهي القوي بمساعدة ذات طابع لهُ سلطان خاص، إذ يحمل قوة كالنار، ويحمل في داخله الحياة، فالوحي قوة تشتعل في الأنبياء وتلاميذ الله الأخصاء بيها يُعبَّروا عن ما يُريده بصورة كلمات بشرية ممسوحة بمسحة الروح لتكون معبرة لدى كل إنسان عن مشيئة الله وتنقل له حياته وقوة نعمته، فأنفاس الله هُنا تشتعل في كيان حامل رسالة الله ليتكلم بها لذلك مكتوب: [وقام إيليا النبي كالنار وتوقد كلامه كالمشعل] (سيراخ 48: 1)؛ ويقول الرب في أرميا: [أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر] (أرميا 23: 29)
 *عزيزي القارئ الكتاب المقدس ليس هو بالكتاب العادي الذي يُقرأ منفصلاً ويتم تمزيقه عن بعضه البعض *​وفيه تتم كتابه آراء الناس الشخصية واعتقادهم الخاص، ولا هو مساحة للتأملات الشخصية أو حتى الفهم الحرفي للنصوص ولا حتى الرمزي، ويتم شرحه لإثبات أفكار خاصة حتى لو كانت صحيحة، بدون الولوج لمعرفة ماذا يُريد الله بإعلانه الخاص بروحه القدوس بالإلهام في قلب القارئ والسامع والشارح، لأن الكتاب المقدس هو صادر من أنفاس الله ليُعبِّر عن الله بصفته شخص حي يُعطي حياة، لأن الله حينما يخرج أنفاسه منه فأنها تُعطي حياة، فحينما نفخ الله في الجسد الذي أنشأه من الأرض صار آدم نفساً حية، والكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا هو كلمة الرب التي أتت كنسمة حياة من الله على شكل لغة مكتوبة، ومن هُنا أتى تمييز الأسفار الإلهية عن سائر الكتابات البشرية، لأنها كلمة مُشخصة تحمل قوة حياة الله، وهذا يعطينا أن نفهم قول القديس بولس الرسول الذي قاله:
  *·      *وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مُنادياً لكم بشهادة الله..وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة،لكيلا يكون إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله. (1كورنثوس 2: 1و4 – 5)​ *فهل يُريد أحد ان يستوعب سرّ الكتاب المقدس ويدخل في سرّ التدبير الفائق؟ *
*  وهل يُريد أحد أن يستوعب غنى مجد أسرار الله الحي ويشبـــع منها ويفرح؟ *
*  وهل يُريد أحد أن يكون شارح للكتاب المقدس بتدقيق وحسب قصــــــــد الله؟*
*  وهل يُريد أحد أن يخدم الله ويكرز بالإنجيل على مستــــــوى الروح والحق؟*​ فليفهم الآن ما كتبناه بالروح ويقرع باب كلمة الله بتواضع ووداعة لتنفتح له كسرّ وخبرة وحياة، فيحيا بأنفاس الله وتسري فيه كقوة نار تطهره وتشتعل في قلبه بالمحبة والإيمان وتنزرع في قلبه فتُثمر فيه، فيصير إنجيل مقروء من الجميع، ويشهد شهادة الله مُعلناً قصده الذي صار في قلبه بإعلان وبتعليم الروح القدس، لأن بدون إلهام الروح وعمل الكلمة في القلب بحفظها، وإرسالية الله بالروح للإنسان ليخدمه ويُعلِّم تعاليمه، فستصير خدمته باطلة، لأنه سيتكلم حسب فكره ومفهومه الشخصي الذي فهمه من كلمة الله ويُفلسفها ويُشكلها ويرتبها ويربط آياتها كما يرى أنه مناسب أو حسب ما تعلم واقتنع عقلياً، أو حسب ما اطلع عليه في الكتب واستقاه من أفكار الناس والتي تبدو منطقية جداً لا عيب فيها بل ومقنعة للعقل جداً، ولكنه لن يستوعب سر الكلمة وقوتها وبالتالي لن يُعلن قصد الله، وسيكتب ويعظ ويتكلم ويُعلِّم حسب قصده هو وليس قصد الله على الإطلاق، مهما ما بلغ من قدرة ودراسة وفهم، بل سيصير كاذباً عن دون دراية منه، إذ أنه صدق نفسه لأنه أُعجب بفكره وتأكد أنه يتكلم بالحق والصدق بتقوى، وكما هو مكتوب:
   + فقال أرميا النبي لحننيا النبي أسمع يا حننيا أن الرب لم يُرسلك وأنت قد جعلت هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب؛ وأنبياؤها قد طينوا لهم بالطُفال، رائين باطلاً، وعارفين لهم كذباً، قائلين: هكذا قال السيد الرب والرب لم يتكلم؛ رأوا باطلاً، وعرافة كاذبة، القائلون وحي الرب والرب لم يرسلهم وانتظروا إثبات الكلمة؛ وكيف يكرزون *أن لم يرسلوا* كما هو مكتوب ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام، المبشرين بالخيرات.                      (أرميا 28: 15؛ حزقيال 22: 28؛ 13: 6؛ رومية 10: 15)​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*(3) الكتب المقدسة ومحور التعليم فيها*​  + وأنك منذ الطفولة تعرف الكُتب المقدسة القادرة أن *تُحكمك* *للخلاص* 
  *بالإيمان* *الذي في المسيح يسوع -*                      2تيموثاوس 3: 15​ في هذا الآية التي كتبها القديس بولس الرسول بإلهام روحي عالي، توضح لنا دور الكُتب المُقدسة التي كُتبت بالروح في الحق لبناء النفس للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع، ومن هنا يُستعلن لنا بالروح عينه أن هذه الكُتب المقدسة ليست تُحفة أدبية قديمة، أو أسفار مقدسة تحتوي على معلومات قيمة عن الله أو حتى تُعبِّر عن فكر إنساني عالي أو تُظهر تدرج الفكر الثقافي في حياة شعب خاص سُميَّ شعب الله المختار، وليست أيضاً مجرد سرد تاريخي لشعب من الشعوب وتتبع أخباره من جيل لجيل، ولا هي تُظهر حتى مجرد خبراته الشخصية مع الله لتكون مجرد مثالاً لنا، ولكن هذه الكُتب دُعيت مقدسة، ليس لأن أطلق عليها بولس الرسول هذا الاسم: [المقدسة]، بل بكونها إعلان إلهي في داخل الزمن بحسب التدبير الإلهي الخاص، وهي إعلان بظهور يد الله العاملة وسط شعب اختاره لنفسه ليُظهر فيه مجده الخاص، لأن الإعلان الإلهي لا يظهر في المجهول ولا الفراغ، ولا يوضع كفكر نظري ومجرد كلمات فلسفة عالية أو نطق كلمات مثلما نتكلم وننطق الكلام، لأن الله ينطق بكلمته الخاصة، أي أنه نطقه الخاص، وكلمة الله الخارجة من فم الله، هي قوة حياة متدفقة تمتد عبر الأجيال بمجد فائق يُستعلن ويظهر تفوقه من جيل لجيل، لذلك حينما يتكلم يفعل، لأن كلمة الله تنبض بحياته الخاصة، أي أن كلمته تتحول من تلقاء ذاتها لفعل ذات سلطان، لأنه يتكلم بفعل وعمل ويقطع عهد ويعطي وعد أمين يحققه بنفسه وحسب قصده، ولو فحصنا كلمة الله سنجدها دائماً عبارة عن: [فعل وعمل، وعهد مقطوع على دم، ووعد مبني على هذا العهد]، ونجد أنه من المستحيل أن ينطق الله ويتكلم ويظل كل شيء كما هو ساكن لا حراك فيه، لأن كلمة الله = [فعل وعمل]
  ·      كلمة الله لا تُقيد؛ هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي لا ترجع إليَّ فارغة، بل تعمل ما سُررت به وتنجح فيما أرسلتها لهُ؛ فقال الرب لي أحسنت الرؤية لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأُجريها؛ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر. (2تيموثاوس 2: 9؛ أشعياء 55: 11؛ إرميا 1: 12؛ 23: 29)​ ·      كلمة الله حية (ζάω) وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومُميزة أفكار القلب ونياته؛ مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى، بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد.                                      (عبرانيين 4: 12؛ 1بطرس 1: 23)​ فالكتب المقدسة، أو الكتاب المقدس (لأنه كتاب واحد في جوهره)، هو كتاب الحياة فيه إعلان مجد الله وإظهار محبته، غرضه وهدفه خلاص الإنسان ليحيا إلى الأبد في شركة إلهية، وخلاص الإنسان ليس فكره ولا مجرد عقيدة ولا كلام عجائز وأساطير مبنية على أفكار شعوب قديمة تطورت لتصل للمسيحية، لأن المسيحية في حقيقتها ليست تطور ديني بغرض أن يتجمل الإنسان بكثير من الفضائل أكثر من باقي الأديان الأخرى، هذه نظره مشوهة جداً للمسيحية كلها.
  *وهذه الأفكار كلها تأتي – عادةً – بسبب انغلاق الذهن *​عن الإعلان الإلهي النابض بالحياة، لأن هذا الإعلان نابض بإلهام الروح في الحق، ويستحيل فهمه أن لم ينفتح الذهن الداخلي بقوة الروح عينه (= الاستنارة) الذي أعطى هذا الإلهام لكل كاتبي الكتاب المقدس، فإذا كان روح الله تكلم من خلال الرجال الذين كتبوا الكتاب المقدس، فأقل ما يُمكن أن نفعله هو أن ندرسه بروح الصلاة بالإيمان كإعلان مُعطى من الله شخصياً، وهذا يتطلب قداسة ونقاوة قلب، لأن ما نحن في صدده هو إعلان الله عن ذاته لنعاين مجده، ورؤية الله تستحيل بدون قداسة، لذلك نجد أن كل كُتَّاب الكتاب المقدس، يفرزهم الله أولاً ثم يكرسهم ويخصصهم أي يقدسهم لكي يستعدوا لحلول الروح للإلهام الإلهي لإعلان مجد الله، لأن بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الله مهما ما بلغ من مقدرة وقوة على الفهم والاستيعاب، لأن ممكن لأي شخص يقرأ الكتاب المقدس أن يستوعب كلماته المكتوبة ويفهمها دون عناء، ولكنه لن يرى إشراق مجد الله [لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)، لذلك واجب قداسة القلب أولاً وقبل كل شيء [القداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب] (عبرانيين 12: 14)، لأن من المستحيل أن تنكشف كلمة الله في قوتها وعظمة المجد المستتر فيها بدون أن يكون الإنسان – على الأقل – تائباً طالباً الله بشوق قلب يفتقر إليه ويفتقده بشدة: [يا الله إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرضٍ ناشفة ويابسةٍ بلا ماء (مزمور 63: 1).
  *عموماً السبب الرئيسي لضعف الخدمة *​في الكنائس (بشكل عام) وعلى مواضع التواصل الاجتماعي وغيرها من المواقع والقنوات المسيحية، وحالة الأنيميا الروحية التي يُعاني منها الكثيرون، هو بسبب الافتقار للتعليم الحي بوحي وإلهام الروح القدس، لغرض شفاء النفس وخلاصها وإعلان مجد الله حتى نراه بوجه مكشوف لننظر ونتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح القدس.
  *لأن كلمة الله لا تُلقى في الفراغ أو تستقر في العقل *​لتُصبح فكرة للحوار وتُطرح للنقاش والجدل، وانا صح وانت خطأ، ورد من يخالفني الرأي وردي عليه، ونلف وندور في حلقات مفرغة من مضمون، وذلك لأننا لم نبلغ بعد لإلهام الروح الواحد، ولم نرى مجد الله الحي بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة لنتغير إليه، وقراءة كل واحد لكلمة الله لم تتحول فيه لفعل وقوة حياة لتسري فيه قيامة وشركة طبيعة إلهية، لأن هدف التعليم الصحيح هو معرفة مجد الله لنتغير إليه بسرّ عمل الروح القدس في داخل قلوبنا، وأي تعليم (حتى لو كان صحيح) لا يُدخلنا لداخل الله، لنحيا معه في شركة مقدسة في النور، نرى وجهه ونسمع صوته، فيا إما أنا مغلق القلب وأعمى في الذهن ولا أُريد أن أتوب توبة حقيقية وأعود لله، لذلك لا أرى الملامح الإلهية في هذا التعليم واستثقله على قلبي واهرب منه في النهاية، لأني غير جاد في توبتي ولا أُريد أن احيا مع الله كرجل بل كطفل مريض لا يُريد أن ينمو ويظل يلهو ويعبث في حياته كما شاء بدون أدنى مسئولية، يا إما التعليم نفسه أجوف لا روح فيه ولا إلهام إلهي، بل هو خطاب من عقل لعقل، ولن يخرج عن إطار المحفوظات العقلية والفكرية التي لا روح فيها، حتى أظن أني أعرف الله مع أني عرفت معلومات عن الله وليس الله بشخصه الحي، وهذا صنم المسيحيين الذين لم يعرفوا الله بإعلان الروح وإلهامه، ولم يسيروا بعد في منهج القداسة وتطهير القلب، بغسل التوبة الصادقة التي يعمل فيها الروح القدس لتصير بحر غسيل الدنسين بدم ابن الله الحي الذي يُطهر من أي خطية شافياً جراحات النفس الداخلية يوماً بعد يوم حسب قدرة عمل استطاعته.
  *عموماً وبعد أن تحدثنا عن الكتب المقدسة بإيجاز شديد ومحور التعليم فيها، *​ينبغي أن نتحدث عن التعليم المسيحي الأصيل ومعناه، لا لكي نعرف الموضوع كمجرد كلام ومعلومات، بل لكي تنضبط حياتنا ونسلك في النور وندخل في التعليم الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعمل للخلاص لنُشفى من كل أوجاعنا الداخلية التي تعوق حياتنا الروحية لنستطيع أن يكون لنا شركة حياة مع الله والقديسين في النور، ولكي لا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس – فيما بعد – كما تعودنا للاطلاع أو للمعرفة أو للدفاع عن الإيمان والتعليم، أو لغرض المعلومات وتحضير الدروس، أو الرد على الآخرين، بل ندخل لعمق سره الإلهي بنفس ذات الروح الذي كُتب به، لكي تنغرس كلمة الحياة في قلوبنا المُفلحة بفلاحة النعمة المُخلِّصة، فتثمر فينا وتصير مصدر خلاصنا وحياتنا، لذلك علينا أن نتقدس بطرح عنا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، حتى نستطيع أن نقبل بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسنا (أنظر يعقوب 1: 21). ​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*أولاً**: التعليم المسيحي*​ *عندما نتكلم عن التعليم المسيحي، *​ينبغي علينا أن نستوعب الكلمة لا في ضوء موضوع المسيحية كدين له فلسفته الخاصة وفكره بين الصحيح والخاطئ، بل لنا أن نغوص في معنى الكلمة من جهة الاستعلان بالروح، لأن التعليم المسيحي، تعليم استعلاني بالروح القدس في الحق – الحق الذي هوَّ شخص المسيح الطريق والحق، القيامة والحياة – وغرضه الشركة، والشركة تقوم على اتحاد ووحدة جسد واحد في المسيح يسوع، ليكون الجميع رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد؛ لذلك أن تطرق ذهننا لمفهوم آخر عن التعليم، خرجنا للتو عن التعليم المسيحي الأصيل، وذهبنا لفلسفة الفكر حسب رأي وفكر كل شخص وظنه واعتقاده، ومن هنا يحدث انشقاق وتحزب، واحد لبولس وواحد لأبولس، كما حدث من انشقاق في كنيسة كورنثوس، لأن حينما لا يكون التعليم بالروح في الحق بقوة الله لا بحكمة الناس، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة، يُصبح كل ما يُقدم تعاليم الناس بعيد كل البعد عن تعاليم الله، وتظهر نظريات وأفكار لا حصر لها، وقد يكون الكثير منها عكس بعضها البعض، أو حتى تظهر مجرد تأملات فارغة من قوة الله وبرهان الروح والقوة، كل فعل عملها هو أن تمس عواطف الإنسان ولكن لا تحركه نحو الشركة مع القديسين في النور، ولا تعمل على أن يتغير الإنسان حسب صورة خالقة، كخليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع، بل يظل إنساناً تحت سلطان الموت الذي يظهر فيه في صورة اضطراب وخوف وجزع، وأحياناً اضطرابات وضيقات نفسية تطيح به بعيداً جداً عن الله، ويحيا في عمى ذهني لا يستطيع (بسببه) أن يُبصر نور الله المُشرق في وجه يسوع: لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح. (2كورنثوس 4: 6)​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*ثانياً**: معنى كلمة (تعليم) في الكتاب المقدس*​  في العهد القديم نجد أن الكلمة العبرية تأتي بمعنى (ما يتم استلامه) وأيضاً (الموضوع أو الرسالة التي يتم تعليمها وتلقينها حسب أمر الرب وإعلانه): انصتي أيتها السماوات فأتكلم، ولتسمع الأرض أقوال فمي. يهطل كالمطر تعليمي، ويقطر كالندى كلامي، كالطل على الكلأ وكالوابل على العُشب؛ اسمعوا أيها البنون تأديب الأب واصغوا لأجل معرفة الفهم. لأني *أعطيكم تعليماً صالحاً فلا تتركوا شريعتي.     *(تثنية 32: 1و 2؛ أمثال 4: 1و 2)
  *ونلاحظ عادة أن كلمة التعليم *​مرتبطة ارتباطاً شديداً بالنحت والحفر وبالسمع المقترن بالإصغاء، وهذا أول ما نلاحظه عند استلام موسى الشريعة فهي حُفرت على الحجر بتشكيل النحت، وبعد ذلك قُرئت والشعب اصغى وقال آمين (= حقاً هكذا يكون)، لذلك فأن كلمة التعليم ترتبط بالتربية والتأديب والتقويم، والكلمة اليونانية في العهد الجديد تأتي بتلك المعاني: [يُربي (تربية)، يوبخ للإصلاح، يُعلِّم، يُهذب، يُدرب (تدريب)، انضباط (يضبُط)، مُؤدِّب (يتأدب بالتعليم)، مُرشد، وصي]، والمعنى في أصله مرتبط بكلمة [طفل، ولد، صبي] ومن ثمَّ يأتي المعنى أن يكون شخص مُعلِّم مع طفل أو ولد، ليرعاه رعاية المُربي الأمين، ليُسلمه تعليم، لتثقيفه وتدريسه، لتقويمه أدبياً وتهذيبه أخلاقياً، وترسيخ التعليم في ذهنه وعقله بغرض السلوك السليم والحياة وسط المجتمع بما يتفق مع عاداته وتقاليده الخاصة به، وطبعاً القصد في التعليم من الناحية الإلهية واللاهوتية، هو تربية النفس في التقوى وتثبيت فيها الحياة الإلهية بالقداسة وطهارة القب وغسل الضمير.
  *عموماً من هذه المعاني المخطوطة في الكتاب المقدس، *​نستطيع ان نستوعب القصد والمعنى منها لنفهم ما هو التعليم الإلهي على وجه الدقة التي تظهر لنا من خلال سطور الكتاب المقدس بإعلان وتوجيه الروح القدس، روح التعليم والتربية، الذي يحفر بشخصه التعليم في القلب والذهن معاً ليتحول بسلوك وحياة تتناسب مع الدعوة الإلهية للحياة الأبدية، وذلك بطاعتنا الحُرة والمسئولة كأطفال نتربى عند قدمي الكتاب المقدس لنتلقف التعليم كالندى في القلب، لكي ننمو باستمرار وفق حياتنا الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، لأننا صرنا فيه خليقة جديدة: ازرعوا لأنفسكم بالبرّ، احصدوا بحسب الصلاح، احرثوا لا نفسكم حرثاً، فانه وقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي *ويُعلمكم* البرّ؛ وأما المُعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو *يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم* بكل ما قلته لكم؛ لأن الروح القدس يُعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه؛ وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه. (هوشع 10: 12؛ يوحنا 14: 26؛ لوقا 12: 12؛ 1يوحنا 2: 27)
 *ومن خلال هذه الآيات نفهم كيف نتعلَّم ونتهذب، *​لأن التعليم يستحيل أن يأتي إلا من الروح القدس وحده، لذلك تهتم الكنيسة على مرّ العصور أن تُعين خداماً مملوئين بالروح القدس، ولا تستطيع أن تسمح لأحد غير ممتلئ بالروح أن يتقدم للخدمة (مع أن للأسف الشديد، اليوم أي شخص يتقدم ويخدم كيفما اتفق، وتسمح له الكنيسة بذلك، لأن عنده معلومات وقدرة على الكتابة والكلام والحديث.. الخ، مع أن كل من يفعل ذلك وصار مسئولاً عن تعيين خادم أو كاهن أو أسقف.. الخ، سيُدان في النهاية أمام الله الحي لأنه عن وعي وإدراك لم يلتزم بتقليد الكنيسة الرسولي في تعيين الخدام والكهنة ورسامة الأساقفة بدون أن يتأكد من امتلائهم بالروح القدس لأجل الخدمة: "وها أنا أُرسل إليكم موعد أبي فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم* إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي"* – لوقا 24: 49)، عموماً تحرص الكنيسة (قديماً) بشدة على ان تُقدم تعليم الرسول بولس للتحذير من جهة كلامه عن انطفاء الروح القدس في النفس [لا تطفئوا الروح] (1تسالونيكي 5: 19)، [ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء] (أفسس 4: 30)، وذلك بسبب أن لو انطفأ الروح القدس في القلب، كيف تتعلم النفس وتتهذب بالتعليم الإلهي النقي، وكيف يتنقى القلب ويغتسل الضمير وتتغير النفس وتصير على صورة الرب يسوع، لأن الروح القدس هو الذي يُشكلنا كالعجين على صورته حينما يحفر في قلوبنا التعليم الإلهي [بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل، بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب، أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً] (إرميا 31: 33)
 *وبهذه الصورة يتجلى أمام أعيننا كمال التعليم الإلهي، *​لأنه بروح الله يُعلن في القلب ويُخط في الذهن المنفتح على الإلهيات بالنعمة، لأن الرب يسوع حينما نأتي إليه تائبين طالبين مجده، يفتح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب بالروح في الحق، فنستنير بالكلمة. 
  ·      وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح إياه. أمر الرب طاهر يُنير العينين؛ عين الرب لمُحبيه (أو عين الرب على مُحبيه) وهو نصير (حماية) قدير وسند قوي، يسترهم من الحرّ ويُظللهم في الظُهيرة، ويقيهم من العثرات (والعقبات) و(نجدة عند) السقوط، الرب يُنعش (يُعلي شأن) النفس ويُنير العيون (العينين)، ويمنح الشفاء والحياة والبركة. (مزمور 19: 8؛ سيراخ 34: 16 – 17، أو من 20 – 21 في بعض الترجمات) ​ *ومن هُنا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس كتاب تعليم بالدرجة الأولى *​حسب المعنى الذي غُصنا فيه بإيجاز دون تطويل، وفيه نرى أن الكتاب المقدس لا يُناقض نفسه أبداً إلا عند الذين يرفضونه كإعلان إلهي فيقولون الشيء الكثير عن شُبهات وهمية، وهما معذورون فعلاً، لأنهم في الواقع يرونها هكذا لأن هناك حجر عثرة عظيم واقف أمام العقل المُطفأ فيه نور الله، وهناك بُرقع وحاجز جبار موضوع على عين الذهن فلا تقدر أن ترى مجد الله المستتر في الكلمات المكتوبة: [الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر (الشيطان) قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله] (2كورنثوس 4: 4)
  *حتى أن كل من يرد على هذه الشبهات بالمنطق وبكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المُقنع، *​بدون روح الإعلان فهو يشترك معهم في نفس ذات الرؤيا القاصرة على المنطق العقلي البعيد كل البعد عن برهان الروح والقوة، أما كل من استنار برؤية الله وإعلانه عن ذاته [نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل] (مزمور 34: 5)، فأنهم يروا بانفتاح الذهن بالروح، العهد الجديد مستتر في العهد القديم، والعهد القديم مُعلن وظاهر في العهد الجديد، لأن [ناموس الله كامل] وما يبدو أنه متناقض، يختفي تماماً ويتلاشى عندما نُقارن الروحيات بالروحيات: التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يُعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. (1كورنثوس 2: 13)​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*(4) الكتب المقدسة وتسمية الكتاب المقدس*​ الكتب المقدسة هي معاً كتاب إعلان الله كما رأينا بالتفصيل، وأول من أطلق هذه التسمية في العهد الجديد على الأسفار المعروفة بالعهد القديم هو القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى تلميذة القديس تيموثاوس الرسول قائلاً له على وجه خاص: [وأنك منذ الطفولة تعرف *الكُتب المقدسة* القادرة أن *تُحكمك للخلاص *بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع] (2تيموثاوس 3: 15)
 *وبادئ ذي بدء، لا بُدَّ من أن نُميز النعمة الظاهرة في الكتاب المقدس*​ فيما قبل ظهور الله في الجسد وعند ظهوره في الجسد حسب التدبير، لأن كثيرين بلا وعي لاهوتي دقيق وانحرافاً عن قصد الله وإعلان محبته الظاهر في العهدين قائلين: [نشكر الله لأننا في عهد النعمة، لسنا بعد تحت الناموس، نحن في العهد الجديد لا في العهد البائد القديم، وأخذنا نعمة عوضاً أو بدلاً عن الناموس]، وكأن العهد القديم كله لم يكن فيه نعمة على وجه الإطلاق، غير مُميزين الفرق في المعاني المختلفة لكلمة [الناموس]، لأن الناموس مقسم لأنواع، وهما كالتالي: [الناموس الطبيعي، والناموس الطقسي، والناموس الأدبي أو الكلمات العشر، والناموس التشريعي الذي يُنظم العلاقات الإنسانية في المجتمع وهذا ظاهر في إسرائيل كمملكة].
 *ولنا أن نتساءل: هل الله تعامل منذ آدم إلى موسى بالناموس، *​وبأي ناموس، أبناموس الأعمال أم ناموس الإيمان، أم ناموس الطقس أو التشريع، وهل العهد القديم كله ناموس حرفي طقسي بلا نعمة، أم كانت النعمة مستترة فيه، وماذا عن نعمة إعلان الله عن ذاته وإظهار قدرته على الخلاص، وماذا عن اختيار شعب بلا استحقاق، أليست كلها أفعال نعمة خاصة مجانية، لذلك القديس يوحنا الرسول نفسه قال: ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق (بناء على) نعمة. لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صار (يوحنا 1: 16، 17)
 ἐλάβομεν καὶ χάριν ἀντὶ χάριτος = have received moreover grace upon grace​ *v  *وليست نعمة عوضاً عن نعمة كما يُترجمها البعض خطأ، لأن الرب لم يأتي لينتقض الناموس أو ينسخه أو يبطل ما جاء فيه كأن ليس له لزوم، لكنه اتى ليكمل، أو يصل به للكمال، لأن الناموس مؤدبنا للمسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان (غلاطية 3: 24)، لأن غاية الناموسهي المسيح للبرّ لكل من يؤمن (رومية 10: 4)، لذلك الرب نفسه قال: *لا تظنوا إني جئت لأنقض – ما جئت لأنقض بل لأُكمل *
 لا تظنوا = لا تسمحوا أن تفترضوا، إني ألغي أو أبطل أو أفسخ الناموس والأنبياء.
 *οὐκ ἦλθον καταλῦσαι  ἀλλὰ πληρῶσαι = Not I have come to abolish but to fulfill *​  [FONT=&quot]ما جئت (لألغي – أو أُبطل) بل (أحقق – أنجز – أُتمم – ابلُغ للكمال – أُنجز ببراعة – التمام والكمال بشكل وافي – الكفاية أو بشكل كافٍ تماماً – الانتهاء أي الكمال النهائي = [FONT=&quot]finished​[FONT=&quot] – كمال وتتميم كُلي – اجتاز بنجاح)، فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل = يتم – يُصبح – يكتمل – يحدث.[/FONT] (أنظر متى 5: 17)[/FONT]
 *عموماً في عام 140م تقريباً *​ومن خلال القرن الثاني الميلادي ظهر شخص يُدعى ماركيون Marcion البُنطي، أي من بُنطس، وهي ولاية في شمال آسيا الصُغرى متاخمة للبحر الأسود، وهو تلميذ لواحد اسمه كردون، وكرودن سوري الأصل، وقد أتى إلى روما في عهد هيجينوس، وهو تاسع أسقف منذ عهد الرسل، ونادى بأن الله الذي أعلنه الناموس والأنبياء ليس أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح، لأن الأول معروف والأخير غير معروف، الأول عادل والأخير صالح، أما ماركيون بدأ يُعلم بأن إله العهد القديم يختلف عن إله العهد الجديد مثل مُعلمه، مع تطوير أفكاره وتوسيعها. لأنه يرى في نظره أن إله العهد القديم إله الغضب والنار، وهو إله مُخيف ومُرعب. وألقى ماركيون بالعهد القديم جانباً وكتب الكثير ضده مقاوماً كل ما فيه، هادماً كل قوامه وحصره في الغضب والانتقام بغرض إثبات بأن هذا ليس الله الذي نعرفه، وقد رفضته الكنيسة وحرمته – في ذلك الزمان – لأنه لا يُريد ان يسمع بسبب تمسكه بأفكاره بعناد وذلك في روما عام 144م، وتأثر القليلين بفكره وبدأوا في نشر أفكاره إذ مالوا نحوها حسب منطق تفكيره واستنتاجاته الخاصة، مع أن هذه الأفكار ابتدأت تنحصر وتنكمش وتُكاد أن تتلاشى بسبب كتابات القديس يوستينوس الشهيد مقاوماً هذه البدعة ببرهان الروح والقوة، ولكن في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ظهر شخص يُدعى أدولف هارنك Adolph Harnack وأضاف الكثير إلى أفكار ماركيون Marcion الذي اعتبره أستاذاً له، وأخذت أفكاره في الهبوط والصعود مختلطة بأفكار فلاسفة تلك الفترة مثل هيجل وغيره، كما ظهر أيضاً في العصر الحديث هذا الاتجاه عند البعض بطرق مختلفة تحت حجج فلسفية كثيرة. 
 *وبالطبع ظهر الكثيرين عبر الزمن وإلى اليوم، *​وقد تعمقوا وتأصلوا في العهد القديم وأظهروا عمق ارتباطه بالعهد الجديد مؤكدين على وحدانية الله في العهدين وأنه إله واحد وليس إلهين، إله عهد قديم وإله عهد جديد، وأكثر من قاوم هذه البدعة بقوة الدراسة وعمقها هو العالم الكتابي بولتمان Bultman مؤكداً العلاقة الكبيرة بين العهدين الذي لا انفصال فيهما، وأكد على أن العهد القديم يُساعدنا علي فهم وإدراك نعمة الله في العهد الجديد، ولكي أتمكن من فهم العهد الجديد فهماً سليماً واعياً لا مناص من أن أدرس العهد القديم، كما أن العهد الجديد يوجد به نصوص عديدة منه تُعد تفسيراً واضحاً للعهد القديم .
 لذلك نجد أن كثيرين – كما شرحنا سابقاً – يترجمون آية يوحنا الرسول (يوحنا 1: 16) [بنعمة عوضاً عن نعمة]، ​مع أن الآية في أصلها هنا تُشير للمتابعة وليس للانفصال، أي أن كل نعمة تأتي من ملء وتفيض ملء على ملء، لأن النعمة تمتد وتتوسع وتتدرج في الإعلان والعطايا، لأن مصدر النعمة واحد، هو الله الحي بشخصه في كلا العهدين، ولكن في العهد الجديد الله ظهر في الجسد فظهرت قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة في قمتها حتى أنها فاضت بشدة من ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل (أفسس 1: 23)، إذ يفيض بنعمته وتنسكب نعمة فوق نعمة، مثل البناء الذي يُبنى فيه طابق فوق طابق، فالعهد القديم كان أساس ضروري ليعد قلب الإنسان وفكره لاستقبال غايته وهو شخص المسيح الرب الله الظاهر في الجسد.
 إذاً فالعيب ليس في العهد القديم ولا الناموس، العيب في الإنسان نفسه، لأنه يحتاج للنمو والتدرج وأن ينال نعمة فوق نعمة مثل الطفل الذي لا يستطيع ان يأكل الطعام القوي الذي للناضجين، بل يأكل ويشرب ويفكر ويحيا كطفل ينمو بالتدريج إلى ان يصير رجلاً كاملاً في كل شيء.
 *عموماً في المنهج الروحي السليم،* ​فأن كل نعمة يحصل عليها الإنسان في المسيح ترفعه إلى نعمة أخرى أعلى مبنية على ما ناله من نعمة سابقة، فلا تُترك نعمة ليُمسك في نعمة أخرى، بل نعمة تقوده كذخيرة لنعمة أُخرى، لأن البناء حينما يعلو لا يتم ترك أو التخلص من الأساس أو من دور تم بناءه ليبني آخر جديد، بل يوضع الأساس ومن فوقه الطوابق العُليا، طابق فوق طابق، وعلى مستوى العهد القديم ففيه نعمة إعلان الله عن ذاته ووعده الذي قطعه بخلاص الإنسان، ونعمة تربية الإنسان وإعداد قلبه لظهور المُخلِّص حسب الوعد الإلهي، وتدرج الإنسان في العهد القديم من نعمة لنعمة بحسب الإيمان واستعلان الوعد وكشفه بالنبوات قليلاً، قليلاً، إلى أن أتى العهد الجديد بظهور الله مخلصنا في الجسد، ففاضت النعمة جداً وظهرت قوتها المستترة في العهد القديم في الابن الوحيد لتفيض على كل واحد وتعطيه من قوتها وتظل تفيض فيه وينال منها قوة على قوة ورفعة على رفعه وذلك كله يأتي من ملء المسيح الرب الحي [ومن ملئه نحن جميعا أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة] (يوحنا 1: 16).​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*أولاً**: تسمية العهد القديم*​ *تُطلق تسمية [العهد القديم] على الأسفار المقدسة من تكوين إلى ملاخي، *​وأول من أطلق هذه التسمية هو ميليتُس أسقف ساردس عام 170م في أواخر القرن الثاني الميلادي، أما عن تسمية [العهد الجديد] فقط أطلقها العلامة ترتليان عام 200م على الأناجيل والرسائل متضمناً أعمال الرسل وسفر الرؤيا، والمراجع الآبائية التي اعتمد عليها الآباء في هذه التسميات هي في [إرميا 31: 31 – 43، لوقا 22: 20، 1كورنثوس 11: 25، عبرانيين 8: 8 – 10]، ورجاء العودة لهذه الفقرات لأهميتها القصوى.
 *إلا أن التسمية في الأصل العبري للأسفار من تكوين إلى ملاخي هي:*​ توراة – أنبياء – كتب (كتوبيم) كما سوف نرى فيما بعد من خلال دراستنا المختصرة. وهذه التسمية وهذا التقسيم نجده عند الرب يسوع [أنظر لوقا 24: 27، 44، 45]، أما القديس بولس الرسول – كما رأينا – أطلق على هذه الأسفار [الكتب المقدسة] وذلك في (2تيموثاوس 3: 15، 16)، وأوضح الهدف منها في نفس الرسالة العدد 17: [لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً مُتأهباً لكل عمل صالح]، لأن من طبيعة الكتاب المقدس أن يُنشأ إيمان حي عديم الرياء يسكن في القلب بالتعليم (بحسب المعنى الذي رأيناه وشرحناه سابقاً) ليجعل الإنسان صالحاً على استعداد دائم لكل عمل صالح حسب مشيئة الله التي تعرف عليها من خلال كلمته، لأن كل إنسان مسافراً سائراً في طريقه يحتاج دليل ليسير عليه لكي يصل لمبتغاه، هكذا بالمثل الكتاب المقدس هو دليل وخريطة الطريق الروحاني لكي يصل إنسان الله لغايته، لميناء الراحة الأبدي بسلام.​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*ثانياً**: قانونية الأسفار المقدسة*​ يُعدّ القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (القرن الرابع) أول من استخدم اللفظ [القانونية]، وهي المترجمة من الكلمة اليونانية κανών من أصل بابلي قديم وتعني عصا طويلة مستقيمة للقياس، وهي تعني قاعدة ثابتة، أو معيار للحكم، أو قائمة أو جدول، وتحمل معنى [الثابت والراسخ] الذي يُقاس عليه كل شيء، وقد خصها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بقائمة الأسفار التي اعترفت بها الكنيسة كوثائق للوحي الإلهي، لذلك تعبير (الأسفار القانونية) يقصد به الأسفار الموحى بها من الروح القدس بإعلان فائق، وهي نافعة للتعليم والتقويم وبناء النفس بناءً روحياً قانونياً صحيحاً حسب قصد الله: 
​[وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي أثبت، التي تفعلون حسناً أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج مُنير في موضع مظلم، إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم. عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس] (2بطرس 1: 19 – 21)​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*ثالثاً**: التقسيم اليهودي للعهد القديم*​ يُقسم اليهود الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم) إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية: 
 1 – *التوراة* (Torahתורה): أسفار موسى الخمسة​ 2 – *الأنبياء* (نبيِّيمْ أو نڤيئيم – נביאים): 
 ·      (أ) الأنبياء الأولون: [يشوع – قضاة – صموئيل (كتاب واحد: الأول والثاني معاً) – الملوك (كتاب واحد: الأول والثاني معاً)]
 ·      (ب) الأنبياء المتأخرون: الأنبياء الصغار (في سفرٍ واحد) والأنبياء الكبار [أشعياء – إرميا – حزقيال]​ 3 – *الكتابات* (كِتُوبيمْ أو كتوڤيم – כתובים): 
  (أ) المزامير – الأمثال – أيوب (وتُدعى الكتابات الأولى)
 نشيد الأنشاد (أو نشيد الأناشيد) – راعوث – مراثي إرميا – الجامعة – أستير (وهي تُدعى المجيللوت أي الدروج)
 (ب) دانيال – عزرا – نحميا – أخبار الأيام (الأول والثاني في كتاب واحد) وهي تُدعى الكُتب المتأخرة ​ ونجد أن الرب يسوع قد أشار لهذا التقسيم حيث قال: "هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم: أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى (التوراة) νόμῳ Μωϋσέως، والأنبياء (نبييم) προφήταις والمزامير (كتوبيم) ψαλμοῖς" (لوقا 24: 44)، حيث أن المزامير هي النموذج المُمثل للقسم الثالث من العهد القديم.
 *والأسفار القانونية في اليهودية 24 سفراً. *​هذا إذا دمجنا صموئيل الأول مع صموئيل الثاني، ملوك أول مع ملوك ثاني، أخبار أول مع أخبار ثاني، وعزرا مع نحميا، واعتبرنا الأسفار الاثني عشر سفراً واحداً. غير أن مجموع الأسفار عند يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي هو 22 سفراً إذا دُمِجَ راعوث بسفر القُضاة، ومراثي إرميا بسفر إرميا.
 *أما الترتيب المسيحي للكتب المقدسة *​فهوة يتبع الترجمة السبعينية (الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم) والأسفار في الترجمة السبعينية تختلف في الترتيب والعناوين فقط؛ أما في الكنائس التقليدية فهي تتضمن الأسفار القانونية الثانية وهي [طوبيا – يهوديت – تتممه أستير – الحكمة – يشوع ابن سيراخ – باروخ أو باروك – تتممه دانيال – المكابين الأول – المكابين الثاني – مزمور 151]
وترتيب الترجمة السبعينية ناجم عن موضوعات الأسفار واسلوب الكتابة (شعراً أو نثراً مثلاً) بالإضافة لحجم السفر، فبعض الأسفار المُسماة بأسفار تاريخية في السبعينية أطلق عليها اليهود أسفار الأنبياء الأول مثل [يشوع، قُضاة، صموئيل الأول والثاني؛ ملوك الأول والثاني] والتي تُعد امتداداً لقصة التوراة من موت موسى إلى السبي البابلي (فترة تزيد عن 6 قرون) من القرن الثالث عشر إلى القرن السادس ق.م.
 *واستخدام اسم (أنبياء أولون) لهذه الأسفار *​يرجع إما لكاتبيها بوصفهم أنبياء أوائل، أو لأنها تتضمن تاريخاً عن حياة بعض أنبياء إسرائيل في وقت مبكر. وسفر راعوث يأتي بعد القضاة دليلاً على أنها حدثت زمن القضاة كما يقول كثير من الشُراح والمؤرخين (1200 – 1000 ق.م)، وأسفار: 1أخبار و2 أخبار وعزرا ونحميا وأستير، تُعدّ امتداداً للتاريخ الإسرائيلي أيام الحكم الفارسي.
 *وعناوين الأسفار في الكتب المقدسة العبرية *​عبارة عن كلمة أو كلمات افتتاحية للسفر مثل "في البدء" لسفر التكوين و "هذه أسماء " لسفر الخروج.. الخ؛ كما سوف نرى في المدخل لأسفار موسى في جزء آخر لاحق، أما العناوين المسيحية فهي بحسب الترجمة السبعينية لتصف مضمون السفر. الكاتب أو الشخصية الرئيسية التي يتحدث عنها السفر.​


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2018)

*إلى هنا أعانني الرب*
*ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض لكي تنفتح عيون ذهننا*
*على كلمة الحياة فنرى المجد الإلهي المستتر فيها*
*وتصير لنا قوة حياة وشفاء لنفوسنا آمين
*​*
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 مايو 2019)

موضوع عميق جدا ويحتاج صفاء الذهن لقبول ما بيه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2019)

ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الحلو
​


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2019)

*لقد تم رفع الموضوع عظات صوتية على اليوتيوب*
*للدخول على العظات أضغط*
*هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
*
*
*
*
*
*
*​*
*


----------

